# BBS LM refurb



## FatFreddie (May 5, 2013)

Hey all,

Posted around on one or two forums, and phoned through for a few quotes.

Condition is 'used' - some kerbing, some cracked laquer, possibly a little corrosion.

Been offered quotes from £80/wheel to £640+VAT for the set!

A few folk have said that these wheels need to be looked after properly, and to expect around 20% of the bolts to be drilled out after snapping; Also heard that I should replace the BBS bolts with titanium ones, as the BBS ones 'stretch' (not sure about that one. 

So, can folk on here cut through the BS and offer some advice? Obviously want to keep the cost down, but not to give it to just anyone.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

What size are they? I've been quoted about £600 by lepsons and a bit more for Mike the polisher ( just google him) for my 19 inch BBS LM. You'll get what you pay for. Not aware of any issues with bolts. I've opted to get my original bolts refurbed.


----------



## FatFreddie (May 5, 2013)

19".

If the laquer is cracking off, am I ok to use them? I've spent so long fiddling around looking for a refurber, that my winter tyres are going to start wearing pdq.

Mike is up in scotland. I'm in the midlands, logistically a pain. He did quote £80/wheel though, although that's based on my description. He might see then and think 'what was he talking about?'. Anything is possible


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

I have them on my car too. I find that although I do not need a refurb yet, they will need done over the next couple of years. They are soo damn hard to clean !!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

It's just lacquer so nothing more than appearance it shouldn't effect how the wheel performs. 

I'm in London but mike sorts out collection and delivery so not too much hassle. For polished wheels he is worth the trouble


----------



## FatFreddie (May 5, 2013)

There is a wee bit of corrosion as well. I will take some photos and send them to Mike, will get a more accurate estimate.

Must say, I'm tempted, as he was rec'd on pistonheads as well.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

There is also rainbow polishing in brum. Not sure of the number but the address is below

Unit 4A
Brandon way industrial estate
Brandon Way, West Bromwich
B70 9PW

Google them for a number


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Are they genuine LMs? If so split them and send the dishes to mike and centres to somewhere local to be painted


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

BBS LM are two piece so the dish is attached to the barrel, its not separate. That would be three piece. The centre does come apart though.


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

bbs lm did come in 3 piece they are very rare but they did.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Never seen a three piece set personally. I know they can and have been modified to be a three piece but not aware of them coming like that direct from the factory. Wouldn't mind a set of those


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

I've got LMs on the 964. Very easy to split with them being just two piece. All you need is a decent torx set and time to do it. Would be very surprised if you sheared the bolts. Once split the barrels can be sent to Mike, Pureklass or Rainbow etc to be re diamond cut or highly polished.

Mine are mirror as per photos below. Harder to look after, but nice for shows.

Another good point is that you can reverse mount the centres to drop the offset 

Chris


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice wheels nosbod :O

as said previously LMs did come in three piece, even if they are 2 piece split them send them to paint then to mike the polisher, less weight!


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks bud 

They're a custom spec that took me the best part of 4 months to build!

PCD change was required to allow me to fit corect offsets to narrow body Porsche. Lips have been mirror polished and centres painted. Rears are reverse mounted and fronts are face mounted.

Chris


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

That Porsche looks amazing with them wheels really suit it


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Couple more


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

That is a cool car (sub zero) I wouldnt change a thing, perfect


----------

